# Titan MF 440 vs Graco FF 395



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am looking for pros and cons on the Titan 440 Multi Finish and Graco 395 Fine finish.

We are going to buy one in the next week or 2. I'm stuck. I like both brands.

I've been in touch with both reps but still can't decide.

We are considering price but also want to make a good investment.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I would go 395. As far as I know the Titan gun has a lot polymer parts.

I'm kinda surprised that now that you work for Festool you guys haven't come up with a 5K AA sprayer. :whistling2:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I am looking for pros and cons on the Titan 440 Multi Finish and Graco 395 Fine finish.
> 
> We are going to buy one in the next week or 2. I'm stuck. I like both brands.
> 
> ...


I've been contemplating the same thing. Is the difference in price minimal up there in Mass.?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> I've been contemplating the same thing. Is the difference in price minimal up there in Mass.?


Looking online so far Graco is a few hundred more. At the paint stores Titan is a few hundred more.

We were quoted at one store for the 440 $2600.00

At the JLC Live the Graco rep quoted us $2000.00

Online
Titan $2300.00
Graco $2995.00


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Looking online so far Graco is a few hundred more. At the paint stores Titan is a few hundred more.
> 
> We were quoted at one store for the 440 $2600.00
> 
> ...


For the 2? Or the 1? That is an amazing price if it's the 2. That's even below retail for the 295.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Does the 440 compressor shut off when the trigger isn't being pulled?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi cdpainting!
I have 2 titan 440 MultiFinish and 1 grago 395 Fine finish and 1 Grago 395 Fine finish2.
If you are going to use the flat tip i will go with the Grago 395 Fine finish 2.
If you going to use the the regular tip I will go with the Titan multifinish.
I would recommend the Grago 395 fine finish 2 it come with the flat tip and it has the shut off when you release the trigger, I been doing a lot of cabinets and I am very happy with the result. If you need to test the Titan or the Grago send me an email and i will meet with you and we can go true both machine or you can borrow one of them to try.
good luck.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> For the 2? Or the 1? That is an amazing price if it's the 2. That's even below retail for the 295.


Not sure, we were sitting in front of a 695 when he told us the price but didn't show us the machine.



PremierPaintingMa said:


> Hi cdpainting!
> I have 2 titan 440 MultiFinish and 1 grago 395 Fine finish and 1 Grago 395 Fine finish2.
> If you are going to use the flat tip i will go with the Grago 395 Fine finish 2.
> If you going to use the the regular tip I will go with the Titan multifinish.
> ...


I may have to take you up on this. See I learned some thing no one has mentioned yet. Flat tip. I still don't know what it is.

I would love to have all 4 of your machines, one day soon after the trailer and new truck.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is my 2 cents. Titan stands behind their product better than Graco


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

If my Titan has a life time warranty would that cover a bearing pack? It's at one of their service centers right now getting a look over. Nothing wrong with it, figure 5 years old roughly might as well get it checked and tuned up.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Maybe I'm missing something, but if all you are finishing is cabinets/trim/doors etc, wouldn't the 295 be enough machine for pretty much all of that?

I'm asking more for myself than you CD, but I'm not sure what the extra oomph is needed for.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but if all you are finishing is cabinets/trim/doors etc, wouldn't the 295 be enough machine for pretty much all of that?
> 
> I'm asking more for myself than you CD, but I'm not sure what the extra oomph is needed for.


Thanks for bringing this up. I am wanting an airless that is going to be used strictly for residential work. I want to be able to shoot acrylics (primarily) through a fine finish tip (like a 210) without thinning the paint. Ceilings, doors, trim, eventually cabinet work will be the main items I spray regularly.

I'm looking for the least amount of pump that will do this and last. Airless won't be used on a daily basis.

I was thinking Graco 390 or 395 or Titan 440, but want to spend only as much as is needed.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

SemiproJohn said:


> Thanks for bringing this up. I am wanting an airless that is going to be used strictly for residential work. I want to be able to shoot acrylics (primarily) through a fine finish tip (like a 210) without thinning the paint. Ceilings, doors, trim, eventually cabinet work will be the main items I spray regularly.
> 
> I'm looking for the least amount of pump that will do this and last. Airless won't be used on a daily basis.
> 
> I was thinking Graco 390 or 395 or Titan 440, but want to spend only as much as is needed.


Just about any pro grade sprayer will do that. I have a Titan Advantage 400 that I bought 2 years ago to replace an old (15+ years) spraytech that bit the dust. I also have a gas Speeflo sprayer for when I need a bigger pump. I'm spraying a set of cabinets with mine right now.

Unless you need to go big enough to spray block filler or elastomeric then I any of those should suit you just fine.

The main benefit to the AAA is the extra atomization to get a finer finish, which is why I'm wondering why the 295 wouldn't be sufficient for most applications.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Hines Painting said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but if all you are finishing is cabinets/trim/doors etc, wouldn't the 295 be enough machine for pretty much all of that?
> 
> I'm asking more for myself than you CD, but I'm not sure what the extra oomph is needed for.


The 295 doesn't have the SmartComp when you doing a lot of spraying it help a lot the compressor won't be running all the time.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

SemiproJohn said:


> Thanks for bringing this up. I am wanting an airless that is going to be used strictly for residential work. I want to be able to shoot acrylics (primarily) through a fine finish tip (like a 210) without thinning the paint. Ceilings, doors, trim, eventually cabinet work will be the main items I spray regularly.
> 
> I'm looking for the least amount of pump that will do this and last. Airless won't be used on a daily basis.
> 
> I was thinking Graco 390 or 395 or Titan 440, but want to spend only as much as is needed.



I had a little Graco X5 that would do all that. Heck, it would even spray walls (with a 515) as long as I only ran 25 ft of the smaller diameter hose. I finally destroyed it spraying high solids epoxy. It actually pumped it but the solvents ate the seals. 

If you want to run a little more line, a 390 or 395 will do the job. Doesn't take much pump at all to spray with small tips and short lines.


----------

